

How do you explain the concept of logarithm to primary school students? - hluska
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/129013/how-do-you-explain-the-concept-of-logarithm-to-a-five-year-old

======
read_wharf
All the attempts focused on syntax and mechanics.

How logarithms are used might be a better introduction.

